# RB25DET misfire



## Grifstar (Mar 26, 2009)

OK We have a bit of a mystery on our hands with my skyline... It is misfiring under high boost/high revs. You can sneak it up no worries, but it happens when you really put your foot down. The car itself it reasonably stock, I only got it few months ago and havent modified anything yet apart from pod filter and boost tap (had this problem before mods)

We have tried so many different things and its still the same Heres what we have done..

The first and obvious coil replacement (youd think that would be it ae... but no) did full wasted spark setup

New spark plugs (and tried setting the gaps to)

New 550 horse fuel pump

Tried hotwiring fuel pump to battery incase it wasnt getting enough power, but no

Ran a injector flush through it

Took out whole fuel rail and flow tested injectors (injectors fine)

Put the scan tool on it and recieved no error codes, all specs look fine

Checked the cam timing, thats fine

Cam angle sensor


I think thats all so far.. now its onto bigger stuff like a leakdown test and the ecu and loom itself!
If anybody has any ideas or suggestions they would be most welcome
This problem is getting really frustrating!! :wtf:

Cheers


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

what about your maf sensor's did you check those out? i bet they need a cleaning or replacement


----------



## Grifstar (Mar 26, 2009)

Yep tried that, thanx! Problem seems a little too consistant to be airflow...


----------



## Grifstar (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I have borrower parts from a nissan specialist (thanx niscar) and have eliminated the ignitor, afm, and ecu. Also did a compression test and its fine... What the bloody hell is wrong with my wee car?!?!


----------

